# Oct. 8th Huron tourny who's fishing????



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Just read the payouts for the Oct. 8th Huron tournament. Looks like Mr. Carlson has put together another good tournament. Team Fishhog will be there, who else is planning on fishing???


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in w/ Todd (Team Pursuit) .... heck we better check w/ South Shore about sponsorship.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Team "No Bananas" Would not miss it for the world. Always a first class event when Steve or South Shore has anything to do with it!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Hope there are a lot more OGF regulars than three of you! Think we'd have to adjust the payouts down some for three teams... LOL

PURSUIT would love to build a new boat for Todd...

Steve


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> Hope there are a lot more OGF regulars than three of you! Think we'd have to adjust the payouts down some for three teams... LOL
> 
> PURSUIT would love to build a new boat for Todd...
> 
> Steve


We're in. I bet it fills the first day.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Team absolutely no chance will be there.

New pursuit, I'd love one but even with the extra scratch I found in the couch cushions I'm still 250K short of that new OS 315.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll be there. It's always a good time.


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

Count me in.

Have to try to better last years finish.


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Me too!! Can't wait!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

kohouty said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Have to try to better last years finish.


u dont have far to go!! count me in aswell


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

We will be there Joe


----------



## blueranger61 (Aug 15, 2010)

Team Blueranger is in.....


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Like to fish it this year, Can I wiegh in my catch from today? Thanks Steve for keepin this going.

Good Fishing,

Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

You know we are in this one should be a lot of fun super pumped for this one


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep we are fishing this one as well


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Checking on a team now.


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

team westwind -is in should be fun steve and crew always do a super job. morgan//////:B


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I"m in with team "Yet to be Named"

update: team Smokin' Fish


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

We should be fishing it as well.

JD


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Team TBone will be in. Can't wait till its time. !%


----------



## Fish!Fish!Fish! (Oct 17, 2010)

I look forward to being there!

Fish!Fish!Fish!
:B:B:B


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Im in, always a top notch tourney!!


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Team Deep Trouble is going to make its debut!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Team "Dewey, Ketcham & Howe" will be in like flint.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

boatnut said:


> Team "Dewey, Ketcham & Howe" will be in like flint.


or the lawyers, Dewey, screw'em and howe.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

is it open to anyone? where can i get info?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jrbird,info is in a stickey post at the top of the lake erie fishing reports
Bobby


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

See the sticky post at the top and also visit the www.fishhuronohio.com website.

NOTE that REGISTRATION WILL GO LIVE ON THURSDAY SEPT 1 on the Fish Huron site with payment by Paypal / Credit Card.

Steve Carlson


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, don,t know why i didn,t see it earlier.


----------



## DfisherJ (Aug 25, 2011)

If anyone needs an extra, pls PM me.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a reminder that REGISTRATION GOES LIVE THURSDAY SEPT 1 at 10 AM on the Fish Huron website.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Team DeweySkrewdya.com will be making a repeat appearance, maybe we'll catch a fish this year...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

good luck to all "team window nation" will be trying this event this year just hope for good weather and good fishing


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Registered!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Team WindowNation.com is registered and ready to roll!! See you all on the night of the 7th and 8th and best of luck to all, with hopes of stable weather!!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

IF anyone is having problems REFRESH YOUR BROWSER SCREEN.

We have over 30 teams in the first 25 minutes!

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Do they mail you your registation #? I think Busch Crew is Registered.

Where best place to stay?


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

We will post a roster on the Fish Huron site and I will post it here as well.
Several good places to stay in the area. I'd ask that you check out www.fishhuronohio.com and please support one of our sponsors that offer lodging. You can also get a dock at the Huron Boat Basin if you like.
Steve Carlson


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> See the sticky post at the top and also visit the www.fishhuronohio.com website.
> 
> NOTE that REGISTRATION WILL GO LIVE ON THURSDAY SEPT 1 on the Fish Huron site with payment by Paypal / Credit Card.
> 
> Steve Carlson


 we just singned up did you get it Steve


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

WOODGRAIN said:


> we just singned up did you get it Steve


You will get a confirmation email if you did everything correct to register.

I'd need to know the name and email address of the person that registered as well as the team name used in order to check for you.

There is a link to the list of registrations posted now on the Fish Huron Site. NOTE IT IS NOT REAL-TIME and will be manually updated as we have time. Everyone involved with Fish Huron is a volunteer.

I believe we were approaching 50 teams at 11:40 AM.

EDIT - YES we have a registration for TEAM NEXT WALLEYE N LINE

Steve Carlson


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Steve,I registered but don't see it on the list. Don't want to miss out on this one. Team Tra-Lin.....thx


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

57 TEAMS AS OF 1:30PM.

Here is the link to the list of teams. (Both people that asked about status above are on the list)

NOTE THIS IS NOT REAL TIME. One of our VOLUNTEERS manually updates the list.

http://fishhuron.com/walleyeregistration.html

ANYTIME YOU GO ON THE FISHHURON WEBSITE PLEASE "REFRESH" YOUR BROWSER TO MAKE SURE YOU GET THE MOST CURRENT INFO.

THANKS FOR THE GREAT SUPPORT!
Steve Carlson


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Team Berk-eye is on the list!! not sure your going to get a better looking group of guys on the huron site.. i might just have to stay up there lol good luck everyone this year this is a great event!!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish I could, but have never trolled. Have the Bible coming so I can get an idea of how. Mebbe next year.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

68 teams by 7:30 PM day one


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Just looked over the list .... looks like a good day for big boy panties.


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to see the quick sign up...good time last year, looking forward to it again...


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

ONLY 9 SPOTS LEFT as of 8:15AM Friday Morning. 71 confirmed registrations.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Tournament is FULL with 80 confirmed registrations.

Thanks to everyone for the support.
Steve Carlson


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job Steve you put on a great show. We can't wait. Scott. Ps. I still think a side bet would be great, we do it in all the St Clair musky tournys we fish. Just Imagine $100.00 bucks a boat highest finisher in the side bet takes all. It can get very juicy.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Side Bet..... I am in.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

sell-fish said:


> great job steve you put on a great show. We can't wait. Scott. Ps. I still think a side bet would be great, we do it in all the st clair musky tournys we fish. Just imagine $100.00 bucks a boat highest finisher in the side bet takes all. It can get very juicy.


scott - i like the side bet idea as long as it is easy to keep track of and administer. If it is a winner take all deal that helps keep it easy. We'd want / need that to be a cash only thing and probably need to collect that at the registration / rules meeting. 

I'd be interested in hearing from some others that plan to fish on the interest in something like this.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Its real easy. Cash only and the highest finishing boat thats in the side bet gets all the cash. So if 40 boats got in it, it would pay the same as 1st place that would make for an excellent evening at I 5's.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> Its real easy. Cash only and the highest finishing boat thats in the side bet gets all the cash. So if 40 boats got in it, it would pay the same as 1st place that would make for an excellent evening at I 5's.


winner buys mandatory 2 rounds?


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The best part of the side bet is that you do not have to be in first place to win. You just have to be the highest placing boat in the pot. For 3 or 4 guys splitting $100. Cheap date to win a few extra bucks.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm, I think we would be in for a side bet.

JD


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the idea and think my guys would be up for it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carefull phil. Lol these guys are good. Its not like takein money from Bob!lol!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I fired last years crew and I am bringing in some out of town ringers for this one! lol


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

My crew is down for the side bet! good thinking Scott...


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> My crew is down for the side bet! good thinking Scott...


Sweet, the way I look at it is its the final show of the season. Let it fly. It just makes it more interesting. Plus the tourny they put on is a bargain at $250.00. Its gonna be fun. Scott.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Phil, LOL. And good luck to everyone entered sound like a blast!
Bobby


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I like the idea of the OPTIONAL CASH ONLY SIDEBETS.

Fish Huron is willing to facilitate this to add some extra $$ and excitement to the tournament.

Here is how it will work:
PAYABLE IN CASH ONLY AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING AT THE BOAT BASIN FRIDAY OCT 7th.

WINNER TAKE ALL 100% PAYBACK based on overall tournament weight finish. In the event of a tie the weight of the big fish will be the tie breaker. If there was still a tie (extremely unlikely) the cash will be divided up equally to the teams tied.

TEAMS WILL NEED TO DECIDE AND COMMIT FRIDAY NIGHT - it will be too busy Saturday morning to deal with this.

QUESTION FOR THE PEOPLE FISHING: SHOULD WE DO IT AT $100 PER TEAM AS THE ORIGINAL SUGGESTION, OR MAKE IT $50 PER TEAM??? I'M GUESSING MORE TEAMS WOULD GET IN AT $50 BUT UNELSS IT WERE MORE THAN DOUBLE THE TEAMS AT $100 THE CASH WOULD BE THE SAME???

PLEASE POST ON HERE IF YOU ARE FISHING YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE SIDE BET IF YOU WOULD GET IN AND A PREFERENCE FOR $100 OR $50 PER TEAM.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm game for $100. Only adds another $33.33 to the tournament. I will probabley spill that Sat. nite after the tournament! LOL


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Team 8 would be up for 100 side bet.Joe


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

$100 is alright here.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

$100 is a very easy decision. Especially amongst a couple guys!

THANKS Steve.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

The Carolina boys might want in.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can afford a Carolina $100 is peanuts lol. Hopefully we can get alot of boats in it. It will definately make some teams day. Can't wait gonna be a blast.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Any thought on spreading it out among 2 or 3 teams. Joe


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

How bout 50/50 to 1st place and a random boat number draw. That way everyone feels like they have a chance and will be more likely to get in on the action.


----------



## Fish!Fish!Fish! (Oct 17, 2010)

Team Fish!Fish!Fish! is in for the side bet.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

brewkettle said:


> How bout 50/50 to 1st place and a random boat number draw. That way everyone feels like they have a chance and will be more likely to get in on the action.


you my friend are a genius!!!! I kinda like that idea!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

The one thing we have to remember is keeping it simple for Steve. He and his crew are gonna be busy enough with the tourny. I think its great that he actually is on board with the whole side bet idea, but I can honestly say if we try and complicate it its not gonna happen. I will also say with the weather we have coming in the deck has been shuffled. The lake will probably just be getting fishable by next weekend, so it gonna be anyones game. PS I do like Brewkettles idea and I like his beer too. Why don't you sweeten the side bet Chris with a case of some TBK.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Well we can see what the boss Steve says about the ideas and go from there. Joe


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

brewkettle said:


> How bout 50/50 to 1st place and a random boat number draw. That way everyone feels like they have a chance and will be more likely to get in on the action.


I like this Idea but like you said it's up to Steve.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I can bring a few cases of "Erie Gold" to sweeten the pie. Its even got a walleye on the label!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

brewkettle said:


> I can bring a few cases of "Erie Gold" to sweeten the pie. Its even got a walleye on the label!


Now thats the spirit. The only thing is its 8:30 am and you made me thirsty.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i read that at 6am and thought that sounded good right about now.. nothing wrong with an early start


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> i read that at 6am and thought that sounded good right about now.. nothing wrong with an early start


You can't 'drink all day' if you don't start first thing in the morning.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I like the added excitement of the side bet - sounds like those that are interested are in for the $100 which should get a nice extra pot going even if not many teams get in.

As long as everyone that wants to get in the side bet is prepared with cash at the registration checkin meeting next Friday at the Boat Basin we should be able to keep a handle on the teams in the side bet.

Steve Carlson - Fish Huron Tournament Director

I don't have a problem dividing it up among a couple places to spread out the $$ but part of the appeal of a "Calcutta" type side bet is the oppprtunity for a pretty good payback which gets dilluted with spreading it too thin. Open to more feedback on this.

We will also be doing the 50/50 raffle for CASH at $10 a ticket with the drawing to be held during the party Friday after the meeting. As part of the $10 raffle tickets we also have a nice selection of tackle donated from some generous sponsors.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

leadcorebean said:


> i read that at 6am and thought that sounded good right about now.. nothing wrong with an early start


I like the optional $100 side bet. I'll talk to the boys at Dewey, Catchem and Howe and see if they're interested...something tells me they may be.

Tim


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

My thought was that if its your 1st, 2nd or even 10th tourney you may pass on a side bet since your confidence level in actually winning might be low so you may be less likely to toss in an extra hun. 

IF you have a 1 in 80 chance of winning 3 or 4 grand regardless of your confidence level of actually winning the whole enchilada there may be a much higher level of participation. Thus both the random winner and the likely tourney winner could wind up with a thicker wallet.

Steve- I will bring some Erie Gold for the 50/50 as well.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

However...the flip side being. Say a guy gets in the side bet along with 50 other boats. Total pot 5k and it's split 2500 and 2500. First place gets his 2500 for his let's call it a 38.5 pound bag cool. The other half is random draw but the team who wins doesn't catch a fish that day and he walks away with 2500.00. How do you think the guy with the 38.2 pound bag feels who would be 2nd place side bet? or all the other guys who caught fish and didn't walk away with nothing...it could happen

It's my belief that you should be rewarded with the cash for catching fish, this is a fishing tournament afterall not a lottery and we are talking about alot of cash here. Pay the team who catches fish for a good day on the water. You want to gamble and be the lucky team who wins some money get in the 50/50 or buy some scratch off tickets. 

The purpose of the side bet is to put up some additional money for the teams saying we are confident in our catching ability and let's sweeten a side pot a little bit with an extra hundy for the catching not a lottery draw. 

Just another way of looking at it I guess. My opinon doesn't mean jack squat but wanted to throw out another way of looking at it just in case this potential scenario wasn't thought about. This should be kept simple for Steve too, let the winner walk away with all of it or if a split does occur let it be poker style like winner 70% 2nd 30% (sort of like big fish pots are but random isn't right IMO. 

Sorry Chris don't throw a keg at me

::ducks from getting tomatoes whipped at him::


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I just hope this team doesn't get in or we'll all be donating Team deYODERant dominates.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The tournament is structured with set payouts and rewards. The side bet is what it is when you put your money down. If a random element is desired, split the $100 bet in half. Put $50 where your confidence is, put $50 on luck. Or just put $50 on one or the other. It's all just gambling anyway and the worst fisherman can win it all and the best could actually win the day's lotto. Never know on this lake.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I am for one winner. If anything, 70/30 split between first and second in the side bet. It's a bet to finish the highest. Let's keep it simple for Steve and his crew. Besides, by honoring our request he is assuming more responsibility. Along with whomever else is organizing the tournament.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

70/30 is perfect.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

If Steve goes along with it 70-30 split 1st and 2nd tourney finishers. Joe


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Kevin, 

Don't worry about me, my skin has gotten pretty thick over the years. I was just throwing out an idea, no insult taken. See you this weekend.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

OK WE ARE DOING THE SIDE BET @ $100 PER TEAM. 100% PAYBACK

Paying 2 places
75% to best weight in the side bet
25% to 2nd best weight in the side bet

Big fish weight will break ties and if there is still a tie we will split equally among teams tied.

CASH ONLY MUST BE PAID AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING AT THE HURON BOAT BASIN FRIDAY NIGHT.

REGISTRATION FORMS WILL GO OUT BY EMAIL TO THE EMAIL ADDRESS WE HAVE ON FILE FROM THE PAYPAL PAYMENT.

EXTRA COPIES WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE HURON BOAT BASIN.

Steve Carlson


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats perfect Steve. Definately gonna make it a whole lot more interesting. Good stuff buddy see ya in a couple days. Scott.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

HERE IS THE INFO JUST SENT OUT TO THE EMAIL ADDRESSES WE HAVE FROM THE PAYPAL REGISTRATIONS.

FISH HURON WALLEYE CHALLENGE TEAMS,

ATTACHED IS THE REGISTRATION FORM THAT MUST BE FILLED OUT AND TURNED IN AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING FRIDAY NIGHT. Please have it filled out in advance. It is attached as a PDF.

RULES AND PROCEDURES ARE ON PAGE 2.

TEAM NAME CHANGES  I know there were a handful of these. We will take care of this Friday Night at the Registration. Please let our staff know of the name change when you register.

Several teams wanted to get a SIDE BET going that is totally optional. We are going to do this and the cost will be $100 per team  PAYABLE IN CASH AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING between 6:30  7PM Friday Oct 7. Payout for this will be 100% and will pay 2 places. 75% to the best weight of the teams in the side bet and 25% to the next best weight in the side bet.

We will again be doing the 50/50 CASH & TACKLE RAFFLE. $10 per ticket. CASH ONLY. Ticket sales will begin at the Registration Meeting Friday night. DRAWING WILL BE HELD AT 8PM AT THE PRE-TOURNAMENT PARTY AT THE HURON YACHT CLUB FRIDAY NIGHT. You must be present to win. Tackle raffle winning tickets will NOT go back into the drawing  one winner per ticket. CASH portion will be the last ticket drawn and will be a 50/50 split with Fish Huron.

Short Rules / Procedure meeting will start at 7PM. You must have your registration form in prior to this at the Huron Boat Basin. At least one member per team must attend. Immediately following the meeting there will be a Pre- Tournament party hosted by the Huron Yacht Club  Food Provided / Cash Bar.

*THURSDAY NIGHT PRE-FISH HAPPY HOUR+ AT THE BRASS PELICAN ON THE HURON RIVER. South Shore Marine will be buying wings / & beer from 8-9PM for anyone in town for pre-fishing.*

THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!


----------

